# Acne Cure



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I read on here the other day about a shampoo called Nizoral which could be used as a topical anti androgen. I bought some about 3 days ago and began using it on my face.

Ive previously done Accutane, retin A, anti biotics and pretty much every cream known to man. This stuff works however. After 3 days my skin is about 50% clearer.

If anyones suffering with hormonal acne like mine, give this a shot.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

wer can u buy it?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.alldaychemist.com/search.php?search_query=nizoral


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sure nizoral is an anti-fungal amongst many things:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoconazole

where the side effects can be a lowering of the effect of DHT (causes hormonal acne). You can buy it at boots.

A more effective way, is to reduce the amount of circulating DHT, by taking dutasteride (can order at unitedpharmacies.co.uk)


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Got mine from Boots pal, costs about a tenner


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> sure nizoral is an anti-fungal amongst many things:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoconazole
> 
> ...


you seem to know about everything, iv noticed your a real knowledgeable guy, you have answers for everything lol


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> sure nizoral is an anti-fungal amongst many things:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoconazole
> 
> ...


i second the above notion, you know everything about everything


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

can you use it as shower gel for back spots ?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

sizar said:


> can you use it as shower gel for back spots ?


Yeh you can use it on your back. Just rub it in, leave it for 5 minutes or so then wash off the excess in the shower.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BADASSMASS said:


> Yeh you can use it on your back. Just rub it in, leave it for 5 minutes or so then wash off the excess in the shower.


thanks


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

sizar said:


> thanks


Your back is fcuking insane


----------



## hows_Neil? (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this the sort-of white red box?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Might give this ago


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> Your back is fcuking insane


x2

Crazy definition


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tried this, made mine worse


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

bighead1985 said:


> x2
> 
> Crazy definition


Not his back lol


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to update everyone, I stopped using the nizoral the other day as Id began using Zineryt. Im now 100% clear of acne. Ill keep using the Zineryt to make sure it doesnt come back, but everyone should try this combination.

Nizoral shampoo - twice a day for 1 week then once every couple of days for a further week (leave on affected skin for 3-4 minutes then wash away the excess.)

On the 2nd week add in zineryt and use this morning and night. Put stupid amounts of the stuff on as it works well.

Hopefully your acne will go like mine did, just a few red marks now but nothing major. I just jump on the sun beds for 6 mins a week and you can hardly tell.


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

i mite give this combo a go been on and off stuff for years now, sounds like positive feedback though!

fingers crossed this time


----------



## BenchmarkN (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone else have any opinions on Nizoral?

Iv'e got doctors on Wed as i am just about to start a cycle and am really worried about getting bad skin!

I think the worry makes it worse then i end up getting more.

I will try this Nizoral stuff from Boots and see how i get on and then will also see what the Doc can offer me! - Do you think it will be wise to tell him why i want it or not? i.e tell him about steroids?

James


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> sure nizoral is an anti-fungal amongst many things:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoconazole
> 
> ...


i get occassional acne nothing serious .. so taking dutas should help?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

BenchmarkN said:


> Does anyone else have any opinions on Nizoral?
> 
> Iv'e got doctors on Wed as i am just about to start a cycle and am really worried about getting bad skin!
> 
> ...


Make sure you ask your doc about zineryt as well mate, the stuff works a treat.

Im clear now (taken me the best part of 10 years) but ive gone back on accutane for another cycle, so that i can hopefully stop the acne from returning.


----------



## get-big (Mar 18, 2011)

im using panoxyl aquagel 10% at mo not doin uch at mo but takes a few weeks before any results it says does get you down tho when you work your **** off at the gym then end up with spoty shoulders. Might give that shampoo a go anythings worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

ive been using panoxyl aquagel 10% and honestly has worked very well

but for severe acne accutane imo is the best thing you'll take.

otc panoxyl is awesome


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> Just to update everyone, I stopped using the nizoral the other day as Id began using Zineryt. Im now 100% clear of acne. Ill keep using the Zineryt to make sure it doesnt come back, but everyone should try this combination.
> 
> Nizoral shampoo - twice a day for 1 week then once every couple of days for a further week (leave on affected skin for 3-4 minutes then wash away the excess.)
> 
> ...


Will def order some of this. Cheers. Where do you get the zineryt though?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Will def order some of this. Cheers. Where do you get the zineryt though?


Its prescription only bud so you would have to go docs. Its worth getting though because it works a treat and doesn't take very long to kick in.


----------

